# Garage find Sundance K14



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice find! Elvis wasn't sleeping underneath the trailer was he? Call you in May.


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

Not sure I get your reference, but no, no Elvis under the trailer.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I would do away with that middle bench seat. Maybe add mounts for a cooler , coffin box style. Trolling motor up front and your set. 


Nice find! Good luck on refit


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice find! Make sure you go over that motor and replace the water pump, plugs, and l/u oil at the least. A motor that has been sitting a while may also need the carbs rebuilt.


I agree with Capt. Dan, loose the middle bench. That alone will make the boat much more fishable! I can't tell you how many times the center bench in a Gheenoe almost put me in the water.


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

My plan is to keep it simple for my son and I. I plan to remove the bench seat (although it looks calked from the factory, any ideas on this?) and kiwigrip the floor and front deck. May or May not add a grab bar dependent on how it drives.


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

Got home last night and cleaned her up. Turns out it's an 04' hull, so that was a nice twist.  Removed the center bench which was a pita due to the caulk. Any suggestions on getting the remainder of the caulk off of the gel coat?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Almost time for slime!!! Check that motor out completely and hello fish! Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent the motor out Wednesday to have it checked out and brought up to speed. They put a carb kit in, replaced the impeller, changed the foot oil and engine oil, and put some new plugs in. Thing runs like a top. I'm very pleased with this little skiff to tell the truth. 





Hope to have it out on the water tomorrow AM for her maiden voyage!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Just add water,Spartina ,Redfish and a smile. GREAT FIND! [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------

